# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Bojken Lako

## ILovePejaa

*Bojken Lako - Asgje e larget*

S'ka asgje te larget
dite te reja do te gjejme
s'ka me klithma bebesh
Besoje, Besoje

Nuk ka uje ne fusha
vetem nje femije ne rruge
nuk ka me vdekje 
nje kemishe e zeze ne tel

besojee, besojeee 

Nuk ka asgje te larget
dite te rreja do gjejme do gjeme
nuk ka me klithma bebesh
besoje hejj hejj

Nuk ka me lutje
vetem nje dore e shtrir
s'ka me stermundime
vetem nje gjurme e lete

Besoje, Besoje

Nuk ka asgje te larget
dite te rreja do gjejme do gjejme
nuk ka me klithma pemesh
Besoje hejj hejj ( : : )

----------


## ILovePejaa

*Bojken Lako - Paemer*

Une nuk e di, nuk e di pse na lindem
une nuk e di, nuk e di asgje nuk di

Nuk di asgje, nuk di per keta njerze 
qe nuk e din, nuk e din ku shkojne nga vin

Me trego nga vine keta njerze pa dashuri pa emer
hejj hejj hejj hejj

        Me trego nga vine keta njerze pa dashuri pa emer
        Me trego nga vine keta njerze 
        por me pare tregom une nga vi
        hejj hejj hejj hejj

Viktori nje flamur ngritet larte
kjo eshte jeta ime
...

        Me trego nga vine keta njerze pa dashuri pa emer
        Me trego nga vine keta njerze
        por me pare tregom une nga vi
        hejj hejj hejj hejj

----------


## ILovePejaa

*Bojken Lako - We don't care*


        We don't care
        we don't care (::)

Ne bejme naten dite, fare lehte
ne bejem nate dite, diten po te flejme
Ju pa fjon po shkon...
mbi kokat tona...

we don't care
nuk eshte lehte ta theme

        we don't care
        we don't care (::)

Une jam vetem nje, 
dy fjale me bejne te lumtur
we don't care
nuk eshte lehte t'a them

        we don't care
        we don't care (::)

Ne bejem naten dite, fare lehte
ne bejeme naten dite, me dy fjale

        we don't care
        we don't care (::)

Une jam vetem nje

        we don't care
        we don't care (::)

----------


## Eros

:konfuz: ESHTE APO NUK ESHTE BOJKEN LAKO NJE NGA KENGETARET ME TE MIRE SHQIPTARE????????? :konfuz: 
Kjo eshte ceshtja.
Ju lutem lini mendimin tuaj.
pssssssss. Mendimi im eshte qe Bojkeni o hallall fare dhe duhet te jete nje nga me te miret, moret vesh? Keshtu thoni dhe ju...
 :shkelje syri: ERINIK YALL

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Vallahi mua ky Bojken Lako s'me pelqen. Sepse kam nje fare antipatie per te. Kjo ndoshta ngaqe e mora inat kur krijoi ne fillim te viteve 90 ate grupin "The Fish Huk," edhe filloi te kendonte anglisht...
Ku e di une, nuk me pelqen fare si kengetar, edhe nuk besoj se do pelqej ndonjehere ndonje kenge te tij. :xx:

----------


## Tironsja

s'kam pas asnjiher simpati per Bojken Lakon as si kengetare as si mashkull.

----------


## briiigi

Une per vete spo jap koment si eshte , po postoj vetem nje nga lirikat e kengeve te tij ... Ju gjykoni vete pastaj



*Asgje e larget* 



S'kam asgjë të largët 
Ditë të reja do të gjejmë 
S'ka më klithma bebesh 
Besoje, (besoje), besoje 

Nuk ka ujë në fusha 
Vetëm një fëmijë në rrugë 
Nuk ka më vdekje 
Një këmishë e zezë në tel 
Besoje, (besoje), besoje. 

***refreni*** 
Nuk ka asgjë të largët 
ditë të reja do të gjejmë, do gjejmë 
Nuk ka më klithma bebesh 
besoje, besoje, he-he, he-hej. 
----------------- 

Nuk ka më lutje 
Vetëm një dorë e shtrirë 
S'ka më stërmundime 
Vetëm një gjurmë e lehtë 
Besoje, e lehtë, besoje 

(refreni)

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

pssssssss,  :sarkastik:  .. kot fare....

----------


## shqiptari02

degjo o Enrik ai fjalet (textin) e ka shume te bukur po per mua ai cdo gje ben kur del ne skene,,,,, vec se kenge nuk kendon. eshte me mire te recitosh dhe do te vleresojne me shume njerezit  se sa te besh sikur kendon ne ate menyre, gjithsesi shqiptaret bejne sikur e pelqejne ate lloj muzike se si te thuash eshte nje ryme e re qe eshte futur ne shqiperi dhe duket sikur Bojken Lakoja qenka mbreti ose krijues i asaj muzike (funk) po e quaj se ne fakt se di se cfare lloj muzike eshte e quajtur.E dyta kush ne bote e pelqen ate lloj muzike me thuaj nje shtet qofte ne Europe qofte ne Amerike qe ka nxjere nje kengetar te famshem te asaj ryme muzike(si bojkeni). Une merem me muzike vet prandaj i shikoj kete teme pak a shume me nje sy tjeter qe me duket pa vlere te bisedosh per bojken lakon. per mua kengetaret me te mire ne shqiperi jane Elsa Lila, Ardit Gjebrea, edhe ndonje tjeter qe spo me kujtohet tani Ardit Gjebrea per mua e ka kengen si te haje fara lule dielli cfaredo lloj kenge qe ti mund ti kerkosh ta siguroj une se do ta kendoje me mire se origjinali pastaj Elsa Lila nuk arihet per nate e degjoj diskun e saj edhe nuk ngopem ne shqiptaret kemi shume talente qe i anashkalojme duke vleresuar llumin e shqiperise si Bojken Lako me shoke psss,,,,,


Take it easy fox :a

----------


## Arbushi

mua bojken lako jo qe nuk me pelqen po ma shpif vallaj ... me duket akoma adoleshent dhe kenget e tij jane aq budallaqe saqe mund te krahasohet me britney spears versioni mashkullor qe ben si i vuajtur. pfffff sa kot me duket 

edhe mos me beni te filloj te flas per top albania radion se nuk pushoj ... man te isha presidente po e mbyllja me akuzen shqetesim i publikut. :n

----------


## Eros

NJerez ju ndoshta keni te drejte po mos harroni qe ai ishte i pari qe solli muzik alternative ne shqiperia.Po te mos ishte per Bojkenin tani ne do ishim alpma duke degjuar The Dreams qe jane bere gay tani duke kenduar ato kenge idiote qe kane nxjerre tani.po nejse ju nuk mund te pelqeni ate lloj muzike prandaj.

ERINIK:b  :djall sarkastik:  :n :b  :djall sarkastik:  :n  :djall sarkastik:  :b  :djall sarkastik:  :n

----------


## Inconstant Moon

Bojken Lako, fitues i konkursit "Ritëm e Pop" 

Bojken Lako është fituesi i konkursit "Ritëm e Pop", i cili përfundoi me koncertin e organizuar në Tiranë më datë 29 shtator 2001. 

Që nga data 2 prill, kur nisi emisioni 'Ritem e pop', mjaft grupe dhe këngëtarë shqiptarë u futën në garën e madhe.

Finalistët e këtij konkursi luajtën këngët e tyre 'live', kurse fituesi i koncertit, Bojken Lako do të vijë në Londër dhe do të jetë i ftuar VIP i emisionit të njohur televiziv 'Top of the Pop's'.

Në koncert të ftuar special ishin Fitnete Tuda dhe Elita 5.  
Prezantuesja Blerina Goga dhe Redaktori Nazim Rashidi  

Finalistët e konkursit ishin:

Agim Poshka 
Aurela Gaçe 
Blla Blla Blla 
Bojken Lako 
Djemtë e Detit
Elton Deda 
Postmoderna
Spirit Voice 
Vjollca Salihu 
WNC

Emisioni muzikor i BBC, 'Ritëm e pop' 

(info. marre nga BBC ne shqip).
**********

Personalisht e vleresoj inisjativen e tij per te sjelle nje rryme te re. Nuk eshte e lehte te mos hasesh paragjykime, mendjengushtesi e smire nga shume shqiptare. Si njeri nuk e dij si eshte (e as me intereson shume), muziken e ka tejet te pranueshem per veshin tim. Nuk me pelqejne shume superlativat tek kengetare (qofte vet Bojkeni) pasi jane te rradhe ato qe nuk lene vend per kritike, po aq sa krahasimet e kota (tip..B. spears).

----------


## ILovePejaa

Inconstant Moon - ai titull me te vertete nuk e ka marre qe ka kenduar bukur apo diqka te ngjajshem por ... Ne konkursin "Rritem dhe Pop" sipas mendimit tim, kam qene prezente, duhet ta kishte fituar grupi Blla Blla Blla nga Shkupi i cili nuk eshte edhe shume i njohur por qe sipas mendimit tim muzika e tyre dhe ne naten e konkursit kane qene fantastike dhe i sigurte them se publiku e ka pritur qe te fitoj ky grup e jo Bojkeni.

Sa i perket muzikes se Bojkenit disa nga kenget e tij te para jane  fantastike si Asgje e Larget, pa emer etj, por keto te fundit apo ajo e Festivalit ne RTVSH, "Toka dhe Qejte" ishte shume shume e varfer ne cdo aspekt se kenget tjera dhe me nje degjenerim.

Dhe sa i perket Altrernatives Shqiptare, te paret e kane sjelle ne publikun ndershqiptare grupi i njohur Marigona nga Mitrovica.

Pershendetje!

----------


## Inconstant Moon

Ke te drejte ILovePejaa,
ka shume grupe kosovare qe nuk jane aq te njohura sa duhet brenda kufujve te cunguar te Shqiperise. Per grupin Blla Blla Blla nuk dij gje...a din ndonje sit nga ku mund te degjoj ndonje kenge te tyren? ...ah mua po me pelqen grupi Rritmi i Rruges keto kohe, ca nja dy kenge me tekste shume te ndjera.

----------


## Inconstant Moon

nejse, me fal, tani e pash qe Blla Blla Blla qenka grup nga Shkupi. Sidoqofte, ja dhe kjo tregon sa shume dime rreth ketyre grupeve  :ngerdheshje:  
p.s. te lutem, jam kurioze te dij per ndonje sit me kenge te tyre  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shqiptari02

Hey e di si eshte puna....Kot e diskutojme kete teme se fundja fundit cdo njeri ka mendimin e tij per cdo gje "there is no rigt or wrong" mendimi tim eshte qe une nuk e pelqej bojkenin edhe skam per ta pelqyer kure ne jeten  llojin e muzikes qe ai kendon.Po qe se ajo do ti ishte muzike e bukur tani do kishte shume grupe qe do kendonin te njejten rryme muzike une vetem ne shqiperi po degjoj qe kjo lloj muzike paska sukses a ka degjuar ndonjeri nga ju ? se Bojkeni e ka mare diku kete lloj muzike apo jo seshte ai Babai i asaj kenge mirepo ne shqiperi  ka dale korupsioni ne maje te 15 kateshit vetem se ai eshte i biri i Bujar Lakos edhe se lene mbas dore i kam provuar vete keto gjera dhe ta them me 100% o Enrik qe po pate leka ne shqiperi je "more than welcome" te maresh pjese ne festival kur nga ana tjeter grupe te shkelqyera qe i kam njohur vete personalish talente qe nuk mund te arihen lihen prapa shkalleve. A eshte shqiperia vendi ku konkuron "Talenti" apo "Paraja" per mua hmmm.. paraja is #1 ne Shqiperi 

Anyways....

----------


## une jam Z...

Te pakten kur une kam qene ne Shqiperi "The fish hook" ka qene grupi im me i preferuar bashke me "Thunderway" te Qepes. E di qe tani jane shperbere si grupe po atehere ishin llaftar fare. Per i gjo i kisha inot se knonin Anglisht, megjithese s'ja thekshin fare asaj gjuhe. Po nejse, ishin fillestare dhe ju falet.

Sa per ata qe e akuzojne Bojken si kopjac mos te harrojne se cdo muzikant e fillon karrieren e tij duke kopjuar per te arritur me pas te krijoje stilin e tij/saj te vecante (nqs e arrin ndonjhere). Sipas llogjikes suaj asnje kengetar/muzikant Shqiptar s'duhet te krijoje muzike te lehte/moderne po duhet ti futen te gjithe kengeve labce dhe me cifteli.

----------


## shqiptari02

O Z... ska thene njeri qe ai kopjon muziken me lal se eshte e vertete qe te gjithe e fillojne duke kopjuar dicka, ose fundja fundit 8 nota jane aty vertiten te tere. Pse mendoni ju qe te gjithe kengetaret e skenes i jane kthyer muzikes popullore duke e modernizuar nga pak po se ajo eshte nje muzike qe nuk e ka asnje vend ne bote pse kur ne kemi muziken popullore duhet te marim lloj muzike tjeter. Nuk e di ku ishte bere nje festival ne Gjermani Zvicer diku ne keto vende edhe kishin mare vend te pare dy shqiptare nga malesia me cifteli ishin cuditur ata thane si ka mundesi te besh muzike me 2 tela prandaj kultura dhe arti shqiptar ka shume vlera te cilat bota nuk i njeh akoma per shkak te arsyeve ekonomike. 

kaq kisha lal aj shnet  :sarkastik:

----------


## une jam Z...

Per ate ke te drejte. I vetmi perfitim qe pashe nga emigracioni eshte njohja serish me bukurine e mrekullueshme te muzikes popullore Shqiptare, qofte brenda a jashte kufinjve. S"ma merrte menja nanjihere ne jeten time se do pagusha lek me nigju zerin e mrekullueshem te Merita Halilit duke kenduar "Lule t'bukra ka Tirona", apo Keno-n (pe Shkupi) me "Amanet ma ka lon nona", Anita Bitrin, Ermira Babaliun, Eli Faren e plot te tjere.
Duhet t'vishim ne kurbet qe ta kuptojshim se ca kena hum gjithe kto vite duke nigjuar muzike vari ******.

----------


## Static-X

Nuk kam asgje kundra per Bojken Lakon me then te drejten. Nje Arsye eshte se eshte nga te paret qe mori iniciativen e krijimit te nje ritmi unik. Po ta degjoni me vemendje, e kam llafin muziken, do te shihni se sa mire jane stilizuar edhe bashkuar nje shumllojshmeri rritmesh. Nuk mund te quhet as alternative, as hip hop edhe as industrial.  Do me behej shume qejfi qe te mos ishte ai i vetmi qe ndermer inicjativa, persa i perket muzikes. 
Nuk eshte se nuk kemi studjo rregjistrimi, as veglat sna mungojne, por e ndjej qe muzika shqiptare ka shume mungesa. Sikur ka ngelur prapa ne kohe. Nuk eshte e thene qe te besh muzike duhet patjeter te kendosh, thjesht me ane te instrumentave mund te krijosh dicka qe ta ka qejf veshi ta degjosh.(nejse se dola pak nga tema) Si perfundim ideja ishte qe per mendimin tim Bojkeni ka bere shume per muziken.
respekt Henri k.

----------

